# Item stuck in Archive



## tazzwalker (Oct 28, 2010)

I just recevied a replacement K3 and after putting the books from my orginal K3 into the replacement, a copy of the "New Oxford Dictionary" was listed in Archived Items.  It is also listed on the home page.  Each time I try to download it it says "Title Not Available".  Does anyone have any ideals of what to do to clear it from the archive.  I've considered deleting either copy but there are no options to do that.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried restarting the Kindle? It _may_ disappear.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Two dictionaries come with the K3.  They are there to give you a choice of which to use.  Why would you want to delete one?


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

This is very interesting, yesterday I noticed that "The New Oxford American Dictionary" was in my archive as well! I don't remember putting it there, though as a UK user I have switched to the "Oxford Dictionary of English" as my dictionary.

I managed to retrieve it from the archive, and now I seem to have it listed twice! One of them (the "new" one I think) does have a delete option but the other doesn't.

Anybody else got dictionaries breeding in their Kindle?


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

When I had my iPhone listed as a device on my account, I had an extra dictionary listed in my Kindle archive. At first it baffled me that I couldn't do anything with it on the Kindle. No matter how many times I tried, I couldn't get it to download. I finally realized that it was only for the iPhone. When I removed my iPhone from my account, the dictionary was no longer listed in the archive on my Kindle.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

If you want to permanently delete a book from your Kindle (and the archive), you can do it online through the "Manage Your Kindle" page.

http://www.amazon.com/myk

I don't know if dictionaries are handled differently -- but that's the first place that I'd check!


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

I've noticed the same thing with both my wife's K3 and mine.

I didn't want to delete the extra dictionary on the off chance that I couldn't get it back.  Anyone know if I can get it back if it's deleted?


----------

